# Timber Rattler near Tappan Lake



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

There was. 57" Timber Rattler killed on highway near Tappan Lake. DNR is checking it's DNA
and species. I don't believe it to be native. With all the oil & gas fracking going on around
eastern Ohio, it's probably a stow-away that came in from the south. Even down here in Monroe cnty. we have very few Rattle Snakes. New Philly paper ran story on this snake in Nov
1 edition.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/tappan-timber-rattler.336397/


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Sister-in-laws parents 5 years ago, had a a 3 footer in there flower bed..outside of canal fulton


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

